# Jazz music subscription service



## PuerAzaelis (Jul 28, 2021)

Anyone know of any music subscription service for jazz?

Like Idagio but for jazz.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

I am a fan of Spotify & their search engine and database is excellent. You can Spotify for free, but you will get ads. I pay for the premium membership and it is worth it. Spotify promotes all genres, but they do most heavily promote the current pop market & their various podcasts... that's where they get their $$$. 

There are shortcomings in their product, and know that their algorithm will try to second guess you, so don't just go willy-nilly and listen out of curiosity, because you cannot delete what the Spotify algorithm serves up. You just have to ignore their offerings. I wish I could edit my listening history, but I can't. I suggest that you spend time on your browser as a free user to fully investigate Spotify and their capabilities.

Spotify is not user sensitive. Their cell phone app is better than their desktop app. I use both at different times. Lots of people complain about Spotify. I saw a post saying that Spotify has gone to the greed side. Yes, that's what I see too!

When you search on a specific artist, such as Miles Davis for example, you will get a full discography. You will find stuff you never knew existed. This is true for all genres. I wish there were a jazz forum equal to the quality of Talk Classical, but I haven't found one. Please speak up if you do!

Cheers.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

PuerAzaelis said:


> Anyone know of any music subscription service for jazz?
> 
> Like Idagio but for jazz.


Tip: There are others who like Jazz here, pay attention to the *What Jazz Are You Listening to Now? *thread. Some of us are posting links to material on YouTube & Spotify. I've had a few pleasant surprises there!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I have several jazz stations defined on my Pandora account:

Funk Jazz
Fusion jazz
Big Band Jazz
Bossa Nova
Cool Jazz
Dixieland Jazz
Electric '70s
Le Hot Club
Memphis Jazz
Modern Fusion
Piano Jazz
Ragtime
Swing
By-and-large each of these stays in their assigned lane without intervention. Of course you can also seed a channel with any single artist. Pandora also has a generic "Jazz" channel which skews heavily toward be-bop.

Pandora will play uninterrupted without commercials for as long as you listen. I have Pandora Premium which is $10/mo.

I have similar variety set up for classical composers & genres, folk music, rock music, electronic music, new age music, Chinese music, Indian music, stand-up comics, and a couple thousand others.... I'd never heard of Idagio before. It appears you pay $10/mo for classical music only, THEIR selection??? I won't be doing that.


----------

